# 1950s Japanese Rod Brake utility bicycle



## smithenhiven (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my first classic bicycle restoration.  It's a (presumably) 1950's Japanese utility bicycle.

I've tried searching but can't seem to find ANY information on the manufacturer.  It says "999 Three Nine" on the badge, with the words "SUPAR CYCLE", or perhaps "SUDAR CYCLE", can't quite tell.  And the front fender emblem repeats the 999, with the words Trade Mark above, and Bicycle.  Still has the wheel powered dynamo to run the headlight.


















Then there's this little decal, not sure if it's a maker's mark of some sort, or maybe a registration tag, or a parking pass maybe, I'm not exactly sure, any ideas?





It's mostly complete, just missing the chain case cover for the main sprocket, and some of the rod brake components for the rear brake.  I'll probably source those parts from a Raleigh or Flying Pigeon, or something similar.

If anyone has any info, parts connections, comments, questions, thoughts, concerns or whatever, I'm all ears.

Regards,
Jason.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 13, 2012)

I have no idea what you have there but that seat, badge and front fender emblem are super cool. That is well worth a rebuild. Clean it up with warm soapy water, and maybe lightly with an sos pad, see if that paint is salvageable before you do any painting. Where I'm at thats considered a nice find


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like a Japanese copy of the Raleigh DL-1 but with a single speed. The Raleigh DL-1 roadster was in numerous countries and was very popular in asia, where there are still some makers in China producing copies (India too). They were produced in Japan by a number of makers as well. If you really, really like that bike then it could be worth a restoration. A basic clean up, prep/adjust, and ride probably would be the way to go with this. It looks to have rims for either cable caliper or rod stirrups (Westrick copies). Are they 26 or 28 inch? You might also be able to adapt an Indian or Chinese made chaincase disc to fit that opening over the chainring. 

It also looks like you have a dynohub in the front there (but a bottle generator too?). It might be worth seeing if you can rig up your lamp to wire into the Dynohub. It almost looks too like you have a coaster brake in addition to the rod stirrups. It does have some interesting additions.


----------



## smithenhiven (Oct 14, 2012)

The rims are actually 24 inch.  I may end up trying to source an all new chain case entirely, as the one on it is rusted badly, there's a small section on the bottom where it rotted through entirely. 

I'll be honest, I'm a true novice when it comes to old bicycles, I knew the front hub seemed different, but I had no clue it was a dynohub, I guess I'll have to have a closer look at that.  Also, I don't even know what a coaster brake is, again something I'll have to look into.  I appreciate that you've pointed those things out, this is going to be a great learning experience for me that's for sure.

I think I'm going to do a full restoration on it, maybe not every last nut and bolt, but enough to where it "looks" pretty much new, new paint, re-plate some of the chrome parts, new seat hide, etc...

I guess I should mention, this is one of a few japanese rod brake bikes that I have.  The next best one is a ladies bike, also 24 inch, here's a couple photos:








Then there's one other men's bike that may be workable, but it's missing quite a few parts, this may just end up becoming a parts bike for the "999", and there's another ladies bike, but it's basically just a bare frame, but it still has a few rod brake pieces that will be used on another bike, plus it's still got a good crank mechanism and pedals (the better ladies bike appears to have a non-original crank setup, so I'm hoping these will swap out).


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a FUJI 3 speed like this..


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

It _may_ be a Sturmey Archer dynohub upgrade on the front, but I can't tell what the hub wall says.

http://sheldonbrown.com/dynohubs.html

You will need to measure and spec the chaincase to see what size it is. You can get brand new ones made in India and China. Some are actually quite nice. YellowJersey in Wisconsin sells them online.

www.yellowjersey.org

However, those are for a 28 inch wheel bike. You'd need to measure your chaincase to see if it will work. Failing that, you probably could patch it if need be, or else convert it to a hockeystick type guard.

A coaster brake hub is one where you pedal backwards to apply the brake. The brake is inside the hub of the wheel.

http://sheldonbrown.com/gloss_cn-z.html#coaster

It almost looks to me like an upgraded utility bike for someone to use as a commuter, etc. I think you could make a nice rider out of it.





smithenhiven said:


> The rims are actually 24 inch.  I may end up trying to source an all new chain case entirely, as the one on it is rusted badly, there's a small section on the bottom where it rotted through entirely.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm a true novice when it comes to old bicycles, I knew the front hub seemed different, but I had no clue it was a dynohub, I guess I'll have to have a closer look at that.  Also, I don't even know what a coaster brake is, again something I'll have to look into.  I appreciate that you've pointed those things out, this is going to be a great learning experience for me that's for sure.
> 
> ...


----------

